# Putting miles on the American Flyer



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been racking up miles on the American Flyer and thought I'd post a little photo update. Since last post I've upgraded Speedplay X5 Pedals, Tao Cages and the Specialized Mini-Wedgie Bag. The bike is incredible, strong in the climbs fast on the flats and snappy in the pack. One of the best long term benefits is the amount of time I can spend in the saddle. This bike is comfortable it adsorbs the the bumps in the road without giving up any rigidness. 

If anyone else is rocking the AF edition I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

That's one purdy lookin' bike.. _enjoy!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

d999s, I love your pics. Bike is sweet looking. That red pops off that background. Here's mine, recent changes from last time are white TRP brakes and just installed Q-ring today. Loving the hell out of mine. Sorry for the bad pic and dirty bar tape.


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

Looking good nis240sxt, I'm digging all the new upgrades. How are you liking the new brakes? 

No need to apologize for the bar tape. Reminds me of a boxers hands that just fought 9 rounds.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Wanted to post an update on my custom build American Flyer. Just got some super light 50mm carbon clinchers w/s-works turbo tires (challenge latex tubes), handlebar computer mount, arundel cages, edge 120mm carbon stem and forte griptech bar tape. Gonna replace my old force rear derailleur with new red black and i'll be done. She is currently @ 15.5 lbs as pictured and still puts a smile on my face everytime i ride her...get your mind of the gutter, LOL! 

d999s, i really like the trp brakes. Any updates on yours?


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

Damn nis240sxt the new carbon clinchers look killer! It really completes the look. I as far as recent updates on my end, I just installed the S-WORKS Pro-Set Stem last weekend and I'm really happy with the results. Anymore info on the wheels I'm seriously considering buying a set.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks, I think the wheels look killer also. I bought the wheels from Josh Hand over at the weight weenies forum. They are 20/24 spoke radial laced front and radial non-drive side/2x drive side rear, hubs are dati super lights, spokes are DT Swiss Revolution. Rims are from far east sports foam filled superlights. They come in right under 1300grms. Josh is located in the UK and he does this on the side so they take some time and you have to assume the risks accordingly. This is what i've found out about these wheels, especially the rims. Since they are superlight, they do not like high tension. I had to get these re-trued by a experienced wheelbuilder, he got them evenly tensioned and true even though they were not highly tensioned. I weigh 180+ lbs and they have held up fine so far. They spin up quick, roll forever and super stiff. Pretty happy since I only paid $800 for them. Shoot him an email at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

nis240sxt said:


> Wanted to post an update on my custom build American Flyer. Just got some super light 50mm carbon clinchers w/s-works turbo tires (challenge latex tubes), handlebar computer mount, arundel cages, edge 120mm carbon stem and forte griptech bar tape. Gonna replace my old force rear derailleur with new red black and i'll be done. She is currently @ 15.5 lbs as pictured and still puts a smile on my face everytime i ride her...get your mind of the gutter, LOL!
> 
> d999s, i really like the trp brakes. Any updates on yours?


Love your bike!!! Sure is an eye-catcher, the carbon wheels take it to another level. :thumbsup:


----------

